# Station Building



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all,

I like to scratch build a typical old station for my MILW Garden Railroad. 

example: http://briansolomon.com/trackingthe...-milwaukee-road-station-brookfield-wisconsin/

What could I use for the walls? scale 1/29

something of this clapboard sidings? 

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Sheets.htm#Clapboard Siding 

other ideas?

thank you and greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas, I do not think the evergreen will work for 1:29 scale. Too small. In the link you provided the largest spacing is 0.1 inches (2,5 mm). 

Based on the station that you want to build, in 1:29 scale, I believe you would want something closer to 1/4 spacing (0.25 inches) of the clapboards.

Here is some wood clapboard with 1/4 inch spacing:
https://northeasternscalelumber.com/shop/clapboard-siding-12-/clb812.html

The wood clapboard comes in 12 inch, 24 inch and 36 inch lengths. Based on the size of the station you want to build, the back is the longest, and you may want to use the 24 inch length for that. The front and sides of the station you could probably use 12 inch lengths.

-Jim


----------

